# MD-Laufwerk!



## znysk (7. April 2002)

HI Leute! 
Sacht mal, hat einer von euch schon mal was von MD-Laufwerken ex/intern, denn ich habe es langsam satt, meine MD immer über Analogkabel zu überspielen, vieleicht, wäre es dann auch ein guter Datenspeicher, ähnich wie ZIP Laufwerke

thx! wenn mir da irgendwer irgendwelche INFOS geben kann!


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. April 2002)

Mein Tip.

Kauf dir ne neue Creative-Labs karte...(Audigy)
Oder Die was-weiss-ich-1024  Die haben einen Optischen digital-ein/ausgang. kannst du digital überspielen... Ohne QUaliverlust und schneller--..

Tataaaaaa.
2b


----------



## znysk (8. April 2002)

Klar, ohne Qualitätsverlust, aber das mit dem Schneller versteh ich nich, der Digitalausgang, hat doch auch die normale Analoggeschwindigkeit???? oder etwa nich? da es ja ein digitaler Audioausgang ist!

sag mal, hast du vielleicht ne Ahnung, was ich für meinen SONY MZ-R500 bekomme wenn ich ihn verkaufe(LP4 Function(ATRAC3), REC/Play, Analog/Digital Eingang, schneide/move/zusammenführfunktion, namen Edit,2stufiger Bass), dann kaufe ich mir nämlich nen MD-Recorder mit USB-Connection 

DANKE!


----------



## AKM<2b> (9. April 2002)

OK "schneller" nehm ich zurück... 
Darfst mich schlecht bewerten...  
Das hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, aber das war nur bei irgendwelchen Anlagen die CD2MD vierfach überspielen können, sorry...

Also der lowest weltmarktpreis für nen SONY MZ-R500 liegt bei 124$ neu...
kannst bestimmt an irgendeinen Deppen für 100€ verkaufen...

2b


----------



## znysk (9. April 2002)

Ma sehn THX!
Wo hast'n den Preis her, ich hab dat ding nämlich nirgens mehr jesehn


----------



## C.Bird (9. April 2002)

ÄHm..schneller wie denn dass`?


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

Schneller hab ich schon zurückgenommen, das geht nur bei einigen Hifianlagen , die CD zu MD mit 4fach geschwindigkeit kopieren können.

Zum Preis. einfach mal SOnY MZ-...x in Google eintippen und dann kommen irgendwelche Preisvergleiche... ob die aktuell sind ?? keine Ahnung.. 
2b


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

asso ja...sorry...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. April 2002)

Schau mal bei eBay.com und .de! (<-In sachen Preis)
Ansonsten kann man MDs genau wie CDs als Datenspeicher benutzen (Jedenfalls in Amiland). Einen Verwendungszweck siehst du in MI1.
Das Format hat sich aber leider nie durchgesetz heißt: Teuer.


----------



## znysk (12. April 2002)

genau das wollt ich ja wissen weißt du zufällig mit was für geräten man daten auf ne MD bekommt? in 'n Brenner passen se ja nich *lach*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

The minidisc (MD) is similar to a compact disc (CD) with these exceptions... MD's use a form of audio compression, which enable them to be smaller in size but store the same amount of audio as a CD.  MD's are comprised of an optical-magnetic disc in a protective housing similar to that of a floppy diskette but more rigid.  MD's allow you to name, move, delete or add tracks and can be re-recorded on up to one million times without degrading.

MD players and recorders have been quite popular in Europe and Asia for some time now, but are less commonly found in the United States (except for in radio stations which have embraced the technology).  The reason you don't see MD's as much here in the states is because of poor marketing.  When Sony first started selling MD units, both blank MD media and the units themselves were very expensive.  But, not unlike CD's when they first out, the cost of MD equipment and blank media have dramatically gone down.


MD's have many advantages over other audio storage devices.  Audiocassette tapes and digital audiotapes (DAT's) tend to wear down and degrade over time.  They are also both vulnerable to magnetic fields which can damage the information stored on them.   CD's are magnetically safe, but tend to become scratched unless you are very careful with them.  There are a whole host of reasons that I prefer MD devices to MP3 devices, but I won't get into them right now...  The most important point about MP3 players is that they can only play audio, not record it.  MD's are magnetic, but are not affected by magnetic fields and will not loose their magnetically encoded information.   The reason for this is that an MD only become magnetic and can only be written to when a laser heats the surface temperature well above normal room temperatures.  At normal room temperatures, the magnetic information is "locked" in place and not affected by external magnetic fields.


One of the latest developments in MD technology is called MDLP (minidisc long-play).   MDLP enabled units allow the user to lower the sampling rate or bits per second of the audio which in turn lowers the quality of the audio, but increases the amount you can store on a single disc.  MDLP has two settings, LP2 and LP4. LP2 doubles the size of available space on a disc and LP4 quadruples it.  In other words, a 74 or 80 minute MD can be made to hold 296 or 320 minutes respectively. 


A minor downfall of MD's is the imposed use of SCMS (serial copyright management system) copy protection.  It's built into most consumer products, but not used on most professional equipment.  Essentially, what this does is prevent you from DIGITALY making a copy of a copy.  Fortunately, It DOES NOT prevent you from making ANALOG copies.  The idea behind SCMS is to protect copywritten material from pirating.   However, if you are a musician or involved in the music industry, SCMS tends to get in the way.  I myself am an amateur musician and I prefer to work with my music digitally...  To get around the SCMS problem, I use what is called an "SCMS stripper".  The stripper removes the copy protection from the information stream and allows you to make unlimited digital copies from one MD to the next, to the next, to the next, etc...  It is perfectly legal, provided that you are not pirating copywritten material.


Something that we have to look forward to is Sony's introduction of what they are calling "NetMD".  NetMD will be an MD recorder that you can hook directly up to your personal computer (PC) via a USB port.  It will then be possible to transfer music files digitally, at high speed and directly from the PC.  They are saying that it will also be possible to move or name tracks on the NetMD from the PC.  And, from what Sony has told us so far, we understand that we will be able to transfer audio files from PC to the NetMD, but nobody knows just yet whether it will be possible to transfer from the NetMD to the PC.  There is also a question as to how the SDMI will affect this, but it sounds like a great step in a good direction.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

<b>Und:</b>

Anfangs versuchte man auch die MD als Speichermedium im Computerbereich zu etablieren, was sich jedoch aufgrund der relativ geringen Speicherkapazität nicht durchsetzte.
Damit ist auch schon die zweite Frage beantwortet. Nein - mir ist derzeit nicht bekannt, dass solche Geräte im Handel sind. Der normale MD- Spieler/ -Recorder ist nämlich nicht datenfähig!!!
Hauptgrund hierfür ist aber meiner Meinung nach nur die Schnittstelle zwischen den Geräten.
Da die Firma Sony keine genaueren Daten über ihr ATRAC-Format bekannt gibt, wird sich das wohl auch in naher Zukunft nicht ändern. 

Es tut sich was!!!
Ein aufmerksamer Leser ist da über etwas interessantes gestolpert:
Sony hat scheinbar neuerdings einen MD-Rekorder im Angebot, mit dem man Musik in bis zu 32-Facher Geschwindigkeit über die USB-Schnittstelle vom PC auf die Minidisk transferieren kann.
Auf dieser Seite werden die Geräte bereits zum Kauf angeboten: http://www.my-minidisc.de/
Und auch auf der Sony-Seite findet man erste Produktbeschreibungen zu den Geräten.
Die Technologie nennt sich "NetMD".
Näheres weiss ich leider noch nicht - ich werde Sie aber auf dem Laufenden halten.

<b>Und:</b>

Geschichte & Funktion:

Die Minidisk ist ein digitaler Datenträger, der Anfang der '90er Jahre von der Firma Sony entwickelt wurde. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine CD-ähnliche Scheibe von knapp 6 cm Durchmesser in einem Gehäuse von ebenfalls rund 6x6 cm, ähnlich einer 3,5 Zoll Diskette.
Wie bei der CD werden mittels eines Laserstrahls kleine Vertiefungen in der MD-Oberfläche abgetastet, die letztlich das digitale Musiksignal beinhalten.
Die MD soll die Vorzüge der CD und der alten Kompaktkassette verbinden und sogar übertreffen.

Nach Oben

Der Schreibvorgang:

Im Gegensatz zur CD-R / CD-RW, bei denen ein Laser direkt Vertiefungen ( Pits ) in die CD-Oberfläche einbrennt, arbeitet die MD auf magneto-optischer Basis. D.h.: Genau wie bei der CD wird die MD-Oberfläche kurzzeitig von einem Laser erhitzt und anschließend durch ein Magnetfeld in eine von zwei möglichen Richtungen ausgerichtet. So ergibt sich wieder eine Berg- und Tallandschaft, die nachher von einem Laser als digitales Signal ausgelesen werden kann.

Nach Oben

Widerbespielbarkeit:

Im Vergleich zur CD-R (1x) / einer CD-RW (bis zu 1000x), ist eine MD bis zu 1 Mio. mal widerbespielbar!!! (Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht den anfänglichen Wirbel um die CD-RW)

Nach Oben

Kapazität einer MD:

Da die MD im Vergleich zur CD sehr klein ist, drängt sich geradezu die Frage nach dem Fassungsvermögen einer solchen Scheibe auf. Logischerweise ist es nicht so groß wie das der CD.
Aus diesem Grund entwickelte Sony parallel zur MD ein Datenreduktionsverfahren namens ATRAC ( Adaptive TRansform Acoustic Coding ). Dieses Verfahren reduziert die Musik so ( auf 25% der ursprünglichen Größe ), dass genau soviel auf die MD passt wie auf eine CD.
Reduziert heißt, dass die Musiksignale, die das menschliche Ohr eh nicht erfassen kann, einfach weggelassen werden.
War die Reduktion bei den ersten ATRAC- Versionen noch hörbar, so wird sie heute in der 4.5 Version auch von schärfsten Kritikern gelobt und Unterschiede zur CD sind fast nur noch messbar.


----------

